# S One Synth - most fun you can have for £5.00



## Lindon (Jul 24, 2019)

Just a quick note to say - Check out S One over on our website - only £5.00

S One a simplified version of our full wave shaping synth Shapiro. 

S One reduces Shapiro’s 5 oscillators to 2, but still offers a different approach to sound-generation, using it’s oscillators in a matched pair and allowing users to cross-fade between them. Outputs from the oscillator-pair passes through a Wave Shaper, which is controlled with an envelope - and on into a dedicated filter section, with a wide range of filter types. The voice output is then passed through the effects section, then through our “Drift” analog-tuning emulation engine and into a legato system derived from our work on orchestral ROMplers.

It's a lot of fun and getting nice comments from our users.


----------

